# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  إعجاز القرآن الكريم

## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الحمدلله رب العلمين، والصلاة والسلام على أفضل خلقه، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أما بعد، هذا تقرير مختصر في موضوع إعجاز القرآن الكريم من مادة علوم القرآن، فقد جاء تقريري هذا بعنوان :Frown:  إعجاز القرآن الكريم )، ويكمن السبب الحقيقي وراء اختياري هذا الموضوع بسبب لهفتي وشوقي في معرفة الكثير عن إعجاز القرآن، ورغبة مني بتثبيت الإيمان في قلبي وقلب كل مؤمن، وكي يكون حجة داحضة في وجه كل جاحد..
 وكان معنى ذلك أن ينقسم تقريري إلى أربع أقسام، تسبقها مقدمة وتتلوها خاتمة:
القسم الأول يحتوي على مقدمة بسيطة لإعجاز القرآن حيث تحتوي على تعريف إعجاز القرآن الكريم وأنه معجزة محمد عليه السلام من الله عز وجل .. 
القسم الثاني بعنوان الإعجاز اللغوي في القرآن.
القسم الثالث بعنوان الإعجاز التشريعي في القرآن . 
القسم الرابع نماذج للإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم .  
   وفي النهاية أتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساعدني ، وأرجو أن يكون بحثي مفيدا للجميع، وأعتذر عن كل تقصير فيه، وحسبي أنني لم أدخر جهدا في محاولة الوصول به على درجة الإتقان، لكن الكمال لله وحده، ونسال الله التوفيق والسداد.

القسم الأول: مقدمة تعريف إعجاز القرآن الكريم : القرآن في اللغة : من قرأ مرادف للقراءة ، ومنه قوله تعالى : ( إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ * فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ ) (القيامة:18) 
 القرآن في الإصطلاح: هو كلام  الله المنزل على محمد المنقول إلينا بالتواتر المتعبد بتلاوته المتحدى بأقصر صورة منه.
¨        قال تعالى: (أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافاً كَثِيراً) (النساء:82) فهو إذن كلام الله.
¨    وقال تعالى: (وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلاً)(المزمل: من الآية4) وقال تعالى: (أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا) (محمد:24)  فكانت تلاوته والتدبر فيه عبادة لله.
¨   وقال: (وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِّنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ) (البقرة:23)فقد تحداهم بالإتيان بسورة من مثله. 
¨   (إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ) (الحجر:9) فقد تكفل الله بحفظه من التحريف الذي لحق بالكتب التي سبقت.
 الإعجاز: من التعجيز والتثبيط والنسبة إلى العجز، يقال أعجزه الشئ أي فاته، ومنه قوله تعالى: (فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَاباً يَبْحَثُ فِي الْأَرْضِ لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ يُوَارِي سَوْءَةَ أَخِيهِ قَالَ يَا وَيْلَتَى أَعَجَزْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِثْلَ هَذَا الْغُرَابِ فَأُوَارِيَ سَوْءَةَ أَخِي فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ النَّادِمِينَ) (المائدة:31) 
 ويقال معجزة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أي ما أعجز به الخصم عند التحدي .

القرآن معجزة محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) من عند الله تعالى: لقد أيد الله تعالى رسله بمعجزات، وكانت معجزة نبينا (صلى الله عليه وسلم) هي القرآن الكريم الذي عجزت الإنس والجن عن الإتيان بمثله، قال تعالى: (قُلْ لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الْأِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيراً) (الإسراء:88) وقد شهد بإعجازه أعدائه، ثم تحداه بالإتيان بعشر سور من مثله، قال تعالى: { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُواْ بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِّثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ وَادْعُواْ مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } – هود 13، ثم تحداهم أن يأتوا بسورة من مثله، قال تعالى: (أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ) (يونس:38) وتمثلت المعجزة أيضاً في وصوله لنا عن طريق المصطفى (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وهو لم يمسك قلماً ولم يكتب أو يقرأ. 

القسم الثاني: الإعجاز اللغوي في القرآنالبلاغة في القرآن: معجزة القرآن الكريم تتمثل في وجوه كثيرة، أولها البلاغة، وكونه فصيحاً بلسان عربي مبين، قال تعالى: (قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً غَيْرَ ذِي عِوَجٍ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ) (الزمر:28)، وقد عجزت العرب رغم فصاحتهم بالإتيان بمثله لما فيه من حسن بلاغة وقوة في المعاني وبراعة الألفاظ  ودقة التشبيه وحسن ترابط وتسلسل ورغم ذلك كان بلسان عربي بليغ ومبين، قال تعالى: { بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُّبِينٍ } – الشعراء 195، وأعجزت بلاغته فصحاء قريش وخطباءها، فإتهموا محمداً (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بأنه شاعر ثم سرعان ما رأوا أنه ليس بشعر، قال تعالى: (وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ وَقُرْآنٌ مُبِينٌ) (يّـس:69)، ثم قالوا إنه ساحر كما فعل الوليد بن المغيرة، فقال تعالى على لسانه: { فَقَالَ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ يُؤْثَرُ * إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا قَوْلُ الْبَشَرِ } – المدثر 23-25، ثم قالوا إنه كاهناً تارة وتارة إتهموه بالجنون، قال تعالى: { فَذَكِّرْ فَمَا أَنتَ بِنِعْمَتِ رَبِّكَ بِكَاهِنٍ وَلَا مَجْنُون * أَمْ يَقُولُونَ شَاعِرٌ نَّتَرَبَّصُ بِهِ رَيْبَ الْمَنُونِ } ٍ– الطور29-30، ومنهم من قال إنه يقول أساطير الأولين ، قال تعالى : { إِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ آيَاتُنَا قَالَ أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ } - القلم 15 ، كل هذا بكفرهم وعنادهم وقد إستيقنت أنفسهم بأنه من عند الله وعرفوا أنه الحق ولكن الكبر وإتباع الآباء والخوف على الجاه والمكان بين الناس منعهم من قبوله .

مخاطبة العقل والقلب معاً :       ومن معجزات القرآن أنه يخاطب العقل والقلب معاً ، فتجد له وقعاً على كليهما ، وجعله الله شفاء للقلوب ورحمة ونور ، قال تعالى : { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءتْكُم مَّوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَشِفَاء لِّمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ } - يونس 57 ، وقال : (وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلا يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا خَسَاراً) (الاسراء:82) ، كما أن معظم القرآن إنما يخاطب العقل ويحثه على التفكر في خلق الله كالسماوات والأرض وإمعان النظر في الكون وفي الأنفس والآفاق وجعل ذلك وسيلة للوصول إلى الإيمان بالله ، قال تعالى : { أَوَلَمْ يَنظُرُواْ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا خَلَقَ اللّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ وَأَنْ عَسَى أَن يَكُونَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ أَجَلُهُمْ فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَهُ يُؤْمِنُونَ } - الأعراف 185، وقد جعله الله تعالى مصدراً لتثبيت النفس وعونها على الصبر ومصدر هداية وتبشير للمؤمنين كما ثبت به الله تعالى فؤاد النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، قال تعالى : { قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ الْقُدُسِ مِن رَّبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيُثَبِّتَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ } – النحل 102،كما جعله مصدر راحة وإطمئنان للمؤمن، قال تعالى : { الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ } - الرعد 28 ،وكم أسعد هذا القرآن قلوباً مولعة ومشتاقة للرحمن ومتعطشة للقاءه ، فتجد كلامه تعالى خير دواء وسكن ينزل برداً وسلاماً على القلب والروح فتسعد النفس بترتيله فما أعظمها نعمة هي نعمة القرآن ،وهذا إنما يفهمه ويشعر به المؤمن كامل الإيمان الذي يتوق للقاء الرفيق الأعلى .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أمثال القرآن : ومن إعجاز القرآن ووسائله للوصول إلى العقول والأفهام ضرب الأمثال التي تقرب المعاني وتفتح الأذهان المغلقة والعقول الحائرة فتقنع كل إنسان يريد أن يصل إلى الحقيقة ولم يقل كما قالت بنو إسرائيل قلوبنا غلف ، بل من يريد الحق ولم يعاند ويكابر لابد وأن يجد الحقيقة في القرآن واضحة كوضوح الشمس في وسط النهار ، قال تعالى : (وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَثَلٍ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ) (الزمر:27) ، أما المعاندين الذين عرفوا الحق واستكبروا عليه وكفروا به قال عنهم : (وَلَقَدْ ضَرَبْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَثَلٍ وَلَئِنْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِآيَةٍ لَيَقُولَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا مُبْطِلُونَ) (الروم:58) ، ورغم بيان الأمثال جادل فيها الكفار وتكبروا عليها ، قال تعالى : (وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَثَلٍ وَكَانَ الْأِنْسَانُ أَكْثَرَ شَيْءٍ جَدَلاً) (الكهف:54) .

الإيقاع المنتظم للقرآن الكريم : ومن إعجاز القرآن أيضاً الإيقاع المنتظم للقرآن الذي جعل كفار قريش يتهمون محمداً بالسحر مرة ومرة بالشعر ومرة بالكهانة ، قال تعالى : (فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا قَالُوا إِنَّ هَذَا لَسِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ) (يونس:76) ، ومن ذلك ما نسمعه عندما نقرأ سورة القمر مثلاً ، فلنقرأ معاً سورة القمر ولنستمع لروعة البيان ومزمار من مزامير داود ، ولنتلو سورة الرحمن ونستمع لما يعجز المتنبئ وأبي فراس وأحمد شوقي وغيرهم عن الإتيان بكلام كهذا ، كما يعجز عبد الحليم وأم كلثوم ووليد توفيق وغيرهم من الفسقة عن أن يأتوا بما في القرآن من روعة وإنسجام ، إن هؤلاء المذكورين وأشباههم لمحرومون من سماع مثل هذا ويا لضياعهم وغرورهم بما هم فيه من باطل ومعصية وما يتلفظون به من سخافة ألفاظ وسماجة ألحان وهوي زائغ وما يتبعهم إلا الغاوون فيا لهم من ضالين مضلين ، أما كلام الله تعالى فلا يأتيه الباطل ولا يخلق من كثرة الرد ، وقال (صلى الله عليه وسلم) لأبي موسى عندما إستمع لتلاوته بأنه أوتي مزماراً من مزامير داوود ، عَنْ أَبِى مُوسَى قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لأَبِى مُوسَى : « لَوْ رَأَيْتَنِى وَأَنَا أَسْتَمِعُ لِقِرَاءَتِكَ الْبَارِحَةَ لَقَدْ أُوتِيتَ مِزْمَارًا مِنْ مَزَامِيرِ آلِ دَاوُدَ » -البخاري 1888 ، ويكفي هذا الحديث في فضائل القرآن : عن الحارث الأعور قال: مررت في المسجد فإذا الناس يخوضون في الأحاديث، فدخلت على علي فقلت: يا أمير المؤمنين ألا ترى الناس قد خاضوا قال: أو قد فعلوها؟ قلت: نعم، قال: أما إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: إنها ستكون فتنة قلت: ما المخرج منها يا رسول الله؟ قال: كتاب الله فيه نبأ من قبلكم، وخبر ما بعدكم، وحكم ما بينكم هو الفصل ليس بالهزل، من تركه من جبار قصمه الله، ومن ابتغى الهدى في غيره أضله الله، وهو حبل الله المتين، وهو الذكر الحكيم، وهو الصراط المستقيم، هو الذي لا تزيغ به الأهواء ولا تلتبس به الألسنة، ولا تشبع منه العلماء، ولا يخلق عن كثرة الرد، ولا تنقضي عجائبه، هو الذي لم تنته الجن إذ سمعته حتى قالوا: {إنا سمعنا قرآنا عجبا يهدي إلى الرشد فآمنا به}. من قال به صدق، ومن عمل به أجر، ومن حكم به عدل، ومن دعا إليه هدى إلى الصراط المستقيم.

القسم الثالث : الإعجاز التشريعي في القرآنأحكام القرآن : لقد أرسل الله رسله بالبينات ليقوم الناس بالقسط – ابن القيم ، قال تعالى : (لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنْزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ)(الحديد: من الآية25) ، وكان القرآن هو أفضل الكتب المنزلة على الإطلاق ، أنزله الله تفصيلاً لكل شئ ، وفرقاناً بين الحق والباطل ، وشرع فيه لعباده ما تقوم به حياتهم ويصلح به معادهم ، قال تعالى : (تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيراً) (الفرقان:1) ، وجعله تذكرة لمن يخاف وعيده وكان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد ، قال تعالى : (فَذَكِّرْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مَنْ يَخَافُ وَعِيدِ)(قّ: من الآية45) ، وبه بيان للأحكام العامة التي يقوم بها أمر الأمة وأحكام الحدود والديات والأسرة والمواريث وغيرها مما يستقيم به أمر الأمة ، قال تعالى : (وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَاناً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةً وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ) (النحل: من الآية 89) ، فجاءت أحكامه كلها لما فيه صلاح الأمة وخيرها ولقد رأينا كيف كانت الأمة الإسلامية في عهد الصحابة والتابعين عندما كان يطبق فيها شرع الله تعالى فكانت الأمة الإسلامية حينها في قمة قوتها وأمنها وإستقرارها ورخائها ، أليس هذا بخير مما فيه الأمة اليوم من ضياع وضعف وعدم أمن وعدم إستقرار ، كل هذا لأنها رمت أحكام القرآن وأخذت بأحكام الشيطان وما شرعه شياطين الإنس من قوانين وضعية ففسد النظام وضاع الأمن وإنتشرت السرقة والزنا والخمر وغيرها من فساد.. فسبحان الذي أرسل لنا القرآن رحمة للعالمين .

 أخبار الأمم السابقة : ومن معجزات القرآن أيضاً قصص القرآن التي هي أحسن القصص ، قال تعالى : { نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ بِمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ هَـذَا الْقُرْآنَ وَإِن كُنتَ مِن قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ } – يوسف 3 ، وكانت من معجزات النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) لأنه أخبر بأحداث كانت قبل آلاف السنين كقصة نوح وقصة موسى وفرعون وقصة بلقيس وسليمان وقصة يوسف وامرأة العزيز وقصة إبراهيم وأبيه وقومه وقصة صالح وناقته وقصة شعيب وقومه وقصة يعقوب وابنائه وغيرها من قصص القرآن التي أخبرت عن أحوال الأمم السابقة ، ومنها قصص بني اسرائيل ، قال تعالى : (إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَقُصُّ عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ أَكْثَرَ الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ) (النمل:76) 

حال العرب قبل و بعد نزول القرآن : تبدلت حال العرب بعد الإسلام وأصبحوا أمة علم وقوة وسلطان ورفعهم الإسلام إلى أعلى المنازل حيث إختارهم الله من بين الأمم ليكونوا حملة الإسلام إلى العالم فنالوا ذلك الشرف وكانوا خير مبلغين وتوسعت رقعة الدولة الإسلامية حتى فتحت للنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قصور كسرى وقيصر وحكموا العالم وأعزهم الله بنوره نور الإسلام وأصبحوا قادة العالم وفي الآخرة أنالهم الله شرف أن يكونوا شهداء على الناس ، قال تعالى : (وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطاً لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيداً وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنْتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا لِنَعْلَمَ مَنْ يَتَّبِعُ الرَّسُولَ مِمَّنْ يَنْقَلِبُ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لَكَبِيرَةً إِلَّا عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ) (البقرة:143) 

القسم الرابع : الإعجاز العلمي في القرآنالإعجاز العلمي في القرآن من المواضيع التي بدأ انتشارها مؤخراً بصورة كبيرة وبلغت البحوث العلمية أوجها و اكتشفت كثير من الحقائق التي تحدث عنها القرآن قبل أربعة عشر قرن من الزمان ولا يزال المزيد يكتشف خاصة في مجال الفلك وعلم الأجنة والتشريح والجيولوجيا وعلم الحيوان والنبات وآيات لا حد لها بينها الله تعالى في القرآن تكفي لتبيين أنه الحق من عند الله وأن الله هو الحق المبين ، قال تعالى : (سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الْآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ) (فصلت:53) ، ولكن عمت قلوب العباد عن تدبر القرآن وفهم ما فيه بما ران عليها من الذنوب والمعاصي ، قال تعالى : (أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا) (محمد:24) ، وهذا الموضوع كبير جداً لذا سنكتفي بتوضيح مثال لكل علم .

نماذج منالإعجاز العلمي للقرآن في الطب : قديماً كان الناس يعتقدون أن إحساس الألم يمكن من أي مكان ولكن مؤخراً اكتشف أن الجلد فقط هو الذي به مناطق الإحساس حيث وجدوا بالنظر تحت المجهر أن الأعصاب تتركز في الجلد ووجدوا أن أعصاب الإحساس متعددة وأنها أنواع مختلفة : منها ما يحس باللمس ومنها ما يحس بالضغط ومنها ما يحس بالحرارة ومنها ما يحس بالبرودة ووجدوا أن أعصاب الإحساس بالحرارة والبرودة لا توجد إلا في الجلد فقط وعليه إذا دخل الكافر النار يوم القيامة وأكلت النار جلده يبدله الله جلداً ليصير العذاب مستمر ، قال تعالى : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا سَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِمْ نَارًا كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا لِيَذُوقُواْ الْعَذَابَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا ) النساء : 56 وأما قوله تعالى : ( وَسُقُوا مَاء حَمِيمًا فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَاءهُمْ ) محمد: 15 ولماذا هنا قطع أمعاءهم ؟ لأنهم وجدوا تشريحيا أنه لا يوجد أبدا أعصاب للإحساس بالحرارة أو البرودة بالأمعاء وإنما تتقطع الأمعاء فإذا قطعت الأمعاء ونزلت في الأحشاء فإنه من أشد أنواع الآلام تلك الآلام التي عندما تنزل مادة غذائية إلى الأحشاء عندئذ يحس المريض كأنه يطعن بالخناجر فوصف القرآن ما يكون في الجلد ووصف ما يكون هنا بالمعدة والأمعاء وكان وصفا لا يكون إلا من عند من يعلم سر تركيب الجلد وسر تركيب الأمعاء .

نماذج من الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن في علم الكون : وجدوا أن القمر يسير بسرعة 18 كيلو مترا في الثانية والواحدة والأرض 15 كيلومترا في الثانية والشمس 12 كيلومترا في الثانية .. الشمس تجري والأرض تجري والقمر يجري قال الله تعالى ( وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَّهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ * وَالْقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالْعُرْجُونِ الْقَدِيمِ * لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ ) عليّ يجري ومحمد يسير بمنازل وعليّ لا يدرك محمدا ما معنى هذا ؟ معناه أن عليّا يجري ومحمد يجري ولكن عليّا لا يدرك محمدا الذي يجري الله يقول : ( وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَّهَا ) ثم قال : ( لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ ) يكون القمر قبلها أم لا ؟ .. القمر قبلها وهي تجري ولا تدركه وتجري ولا تدركه لأن سرعة القمر 18 كيلومترا والأرض 15 كيلو مترا والشمس 12 كيلومترا فمهما جرت الشمس فإنها لا تدرك القمر ولكن ما الذي يجعل القمر يحافظ على منازله ؟ وكان من الممكن أن يمشي ويتركها ؟وجدوا أن القمر يجري في تعرج يلف ولا يجري في خط مستقيم هكذا ولكنه جري بهذا الشكل حتى يبقى محافظا على منازله ومواقعه تأملوا فقط في هذه الحركة القمر , الشمس , الأرض , النجوم تجري لو اختلف تقدير سرعاتها.. كان اليوم الثاني يأتي فنقول : أين الشمس ؟ نقول والله تأخرت عنا عشرين مرحلة ! ويجئ بعد سنة من يقول : أين الشمس ؟ نقول : والله ضاعت ..! من أجرى كل كوكب ؟ ( وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ ) يسبح ويحافظ على مداره ويحافظ على سرعته ويحافظ على موقعه صنع من ؟ ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم ! هل هذا تقدير أم لا ؟ وهل يكون التقدير صدفة ؟ .. لا إن التقدير يكون من إرادة مريد .. هذا التقدير من قويّ .. من قادر سبحانه وتعالى وضع كل شئ في مكانه وأجراه في مكانه.

نماذج من الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن في الكيمياء : قال أشهر علماء العالم في مؤتمرات الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن الكريم .. الدكتور استروخ وهو من أشهر علماء وكالة ناسا الأمريكية للفضاء .. قال : لقد أجرينا أبحاثا كثيرة على معادن الأرض وأبحاثا معملية .. ولكن المعدن الوحيد الذي يحير العلماء هو الحديد .. قدرات الحديد لها تكوين مميز .. إن الالكترونات والنيترونات في ذرة الحديد لكي تتحد فهي محتاجة إلى طاقة هائلة تبلغ أربع مرات مجموع الطاقة الموجودة في مجموعتنا الشمسية .. ولذلك فلا يمكن أن يكون الحديد قد تكون على الأرض .. ولابد أنه عنصر غريب وفد إلى الأرض ولم يتكون فيها قال تعالى : ( وَأَنزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِالْغَيْبِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ ) سورة الحديد : 25

الخاتمة :
وفي خلاصة الأمر فإن القرآن الكريم كلام الله الذي أنزله للعالمين رحمة ويشف به صدور قوم مؤمنين وينذر به قوماً لداً ، فيه دستور كامل للدولة الإسلامية ومنهج كامل ينظم حياة الفرد والمجتمع ويضبط به جماح الشهوات والأهواء ويصنع من الإنسانية مجتمع طاهر منظم تعمه الرحمة والتكافل ، ولا يزال القرآن يمدنا بأنواع من العلوم ويفجر لنا كنوز المعرفة ويحي عقولنا بإثارة الفكر ، وفوق كل هذا نور يهدينا إلى سواء السبيل ويقودنا إلى جنات النعيم المقيم .. فاللهم اهدنا به واجعله حجة لنا لا علينا واجعلنا ممن قرأه فوعاه وحفظه وعمل به .. يا ربنا إنك للدعاء سميع مجيب ، وصلى الله على نبينا وحبيبنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم والحمد لله رب العالمين . 

المراجع المستخدمة في هذا البحث :
<LI dir=rtl>القرآن الكريم . 
<LI dir=rtl>محاضرات في علوم القرآن / للدكتور صلاح الصاوي والدكتور/ محمد سالم . 
<LI dir=rtl>القاموس المحيط / باب الزاي / فصل العين . 
<LI dir=rtl>" وغدا عصر الأيمان " للشيخ عبد المجيد الزندانى – موقع الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن والسنة . 
<LI dir=rtl>" الأدلة المادية على وجود الله " لفضيلة الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي – موقع الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن والسنة . 
<LI dir=rtl>حيح البخاري . سنن الترمذي .
Send By : samsomah2002@hotmail.com

----------

